# Ball 3L Quart Ghosted 3L



## rachel1965 (Aug 5, 2020)

I purchased a old Ball jar I think it is similar to #193 in Red Book 11 dropped a underline but the LL and loop are ghosted. Any ideas if this is a unique find? i cant get my camera to make a good picture.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 6, 2020)

rachel1965 said:


> I purchased a old Ball jar I think it is similar to #193 in Red Book 11 dropped a underline but the LL and loop are ghosted. Any ideas if this is a unique find? i cant get my camera to make a good picture.


I came across a "3 L with the third L ghosted, I'm not sure how or why this happens, seams that once a mold is made, it shouldn't change, I've also noticed some listed on eBay with ghosted lettering so it seams to be rather common, I'm still quite new at the Jar thing but have been reading more and more because of some recent finds that have intrigued me to do so, I just ordered the new Red Book two days ago to gain more knowledge about them.


----------



## rachel1965 (Aug 6, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I came across a "3 L with the third L ghosted, I'm not sure how or why this happens, seams that once a mold is made, it shouldn't change, I've also noticed some listed on eBay with ghosted lettering so it seams to be rather common, I'm still quite new at the Jar thing but have been reading more and more because of some recent finds that have intrigued me to do so, I just ordered the new Red Book two days ago to gain more knowledge about them.


You will enjoy looking through the Red Book and seeing all the variety of jars. It is also helpful to have when buying jars so that you don't over pay. Of course it is not perfect but it will help you in your journey to collect jars.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 6, 2020)

rachel1965 said:


> You will enjoy looking through the Red Book and seeing all the variety of jars. It is also helpful to have when buying jars so that you don't over pay. Of course it is not perfect but it will help you in your journey to collect jars.


Lol, I more than likely over-paid on one or two already, but judging by some listed for sale, if I did over-pay, it wasn't by much and either way, I just like the ones I bought which is what matters to me, I do have a few that I still haven't been able to even find an image of, which what has prompted me to buy the Red Book, also, to have a better understanding on what is a good or fair price on ones I'm interested in.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 10, 2020)

rachel1965 said:


> I purchased a old Ball jar I think it is similar to #193 in Red Book 11 dropped a underline but the LL and loop are ghosted. Any ideas if this is a unique find? i cant get my camera to make a good picture.


Back in the day, Ball didn't seem to have much of a quality control department.  So long as the jar served the purpose it was made for, the fact that molds got plugged or worn out wasn't any big deal to them.  They were making a vessel to preserve food.  That was it.  I won't go so far to say there are no two exactly alike, but there is a huge variety of jars that are still Redbook #193.  Here's a favorite of mine.


----------

